# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυάγιο του Pentcho [The loss of Pentcho]

## τοξοτης

Η ιστορία και το χρονικό του ναυαγίου του Pentcho μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα http://astypalaia.wordpress.com/2010...%CF%83-%CF%83/

*NAΥΑΓΙΟ: ΠΛΟΙΟΥ PENTCHO ΜΕ 510 ΕΒΡΑΙΟΥΣ ΕΠΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΝΗΣΙΔΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑΣ*

  To Pentcho ήταν ένα μικρό πλοίο 279 τόνων, πρώην ποταμόπλοιο στα όρια της ηλικίας του. Αγοράστηκε από την Εβραϊκή οργάνωση Aliyah το 1939, σε μια περίοδο που τα πογκρόμ εναντίων των Εβραίων και οι προπηλακισμοί ήταν σε έξαρση. Μετασκευάσθηκε πρόχειρα με ξύλινες υπερκατασκευές για να μπορέσει να φιλοξενήσει τους εποίκους. Όσοι το έβλεπαν με την ιδιόμορφη υπερκατασκευή του το αποκαλούσαν κοροϊδευτικά <<καρικατούρα υποβρυχίου>>. Επιλέχθηκαν να συμμετάσχουν στην μεταφορά περίπου 300 Εβραίοι όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στη ηλικία στράτευσης. Εφοδιάστηκαν όλοι με διαβατήρια της Παραγουάης σε μια προσπάθεια να παραπλανηθούν οι αρχές των χωρών που θα διέχηζε. Το πλοίο ήταν προγραμματισμένο να ξεκινήσει το Μάρτιο του 1939, όμως εκείνη την περίοδο η Σλοβακία κέρδισε την ανεξαρτησία της και η οργάνωση έχασε την επαφή της με την έδρα της στην Πράγα αναγκάζοντας την οργάνωση να μεταφέρει την έδρα της στο Βουκουρέστι της Ρουμανίας. Η είδη μεγάλη καθυστέρηση επιδεινώθηκε ακόμα περισσότερο λόγο του ξεσπάσματος του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Τελικά όταν οι πάγοι στον ποταμό έλιωσαν και ναυσιπλοΐα σε αυτόν ήταν ασφαλής, η οργάνωση αποφάσισε να στείλει το πλοίο στην Μπρατισλάβα για να παραλάβει τους εποίκους που εν τω μεταξύ είχαν αυξηθεί σε 400.

  Ξεκίνησε στις 18 Μαϊου 1940 από την Μπρατισλάβα της Τσεχοσλοβακίας. Περιπλανήθηκε για 4 μήνες κατά μήκος του Δούναβη μέσω Ουγγαρίας και Γιουγκοσλαβίας και μετά από πολλές περιπέτειες στις χώρες που προσέγγιζε, έχοντας παραλάβει άλλους 101 εποίκους από την Γιουγκοσλαβία, έφτασε στο Αιγαίο. Με την είσοδό του στο Αιγαίο δέχθηκε προειδοποιητικές βολές από πλοίο του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού ναυτικού, καθώς έπλεε χωρίς σημαία. Αφού ξεπέρασε και αυτό το περιστατικό προσπάθησε ανεπιτυχώς να παραλάβει τρόφιμα και καύσιμα από τη Μιτηλίνη της Λέσβου. Συνέχισε με πορεία στον Πειραιά, που ύστερα από παρέμβαση Ελλήνων Εβραίων τελικά παραλαμβάνει τρόφιμα και καύσιμα ικανά να φτάσουν μέχρι το Ισραήλ. Επίσης από την Ελληνική Εβραϊκή κοινότητα δόθηκαν πληροφορίες ούτως ώστε το πλοίο να περάσει με ασφάλεια μέσο των Ιταλικών νησιών της Δωδεκανήσου στα Τουρκικά παράλια και από εκεί πλέοντας την Τουρκική ακτογραμμή να φτάσει στο Ισραήλ.

  Απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά με πορεία στα νησιά της Δωδεκανήσου, όπου μετά από λίγες ημέρες ταξιδιού διαπλέοντας την Αστυπάλαια εμφανίστηκαν δύο Ιταλικές τορπιλάκατοι, οι οποίες προσέγγισαν το Pentcho και από τις δύο πλευρές και με την απειλή του τορπιλισμού το ανάγκασαν να προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Μαλτεζάνας. Εκεί επιβιβάστηκαν αξιωματικοί του ιταλικού ναυτικού για έλεγχο. Η αναπνοή όλων κόπηκε, όταν πληροφορήθηκαν από τους ιταλούς ότι μόλις είχαν περάσει μέσα από πεδίο μαγνητικών ναρκών και μόνο χάρις το μικρό βύθισμα του πλοίου ζουν ακόμα, ενώ εάν είχαν φτάσει μια ώρα αργότερα, μέσα στο σκοτάδι θα τους βύθιζαν χωρίς άλλη προειδοποίηση. Ο γενειοφόρος Ιταλός αξιωματικός, αφού επιθεώρησε την μηχανή, την γέφυρα και τους χώρους ενδιαίτησης των εποίκων, συγκινημένος από το παιχνίδι των μικρών παιδιών και της κατάστασης που αντίκρισε, απευθυνόμενος στους εποίκους είπε: <<Είμαστε σε πόλεμο και θέτουμε τη ζωή μας σε κίνδυνο καθημερινά, αλλά οι πραγματικοί ήρωες είσαστε εσείς που τολμήσατε να κάνετε ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι από την Μπρατισλάβα, σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο και σε κατάσταση πολέμου. Είθε ο θεός να σας προσέχει…>> ενώ δάκρυα έτρεχαν από τα μάτια του. Ο ίδιος αξιωματικός, άθελά του θα παίξει μοιραίο ρόλο, καθώς υπέδειξε συντομότερο δρόμο, παρακάμπτοντας τα ναρκοπέδια, ανάμεσα από Κάρπαθο και Κρήτη και οι έποικοι παρακούοντας τις συμβουλές των Ελλήνων Εβραίων στον Πειραιά, θα τον ακολουθήσουν.

  Απέπλευσαν από την Μαλτεζάνα της Αστυπάλαιας μέσα σε κλίμα συγκίνησης. Ήταν είδη Οκτώβρης και η θάλασσα στο νότιο Αιγαίο είχε αγριέψει κάνοντας τη ζωή πάνω στο πλοίο εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Το Πλοίο λίγες μόνο ώρες μετά τον απόπλου του σταμάτησε αρκετές φορές λόγο μηχανικού προβλήματος στο λέβητά του. Οι μηχανικοί κατέβαλαν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια να τον επισκευάσουν αλλά μη έχοντας μηχανήματα συγκόλλησης, προσπαθούσαν πρόχειρα να σταματήσουν τη διαρροή στον σωλήνα του. Ξαφνικά φάνηκε στον ορίζοντα να γκριζάρει μια φιγούρα νησιού. Οι έποικοι βλέποντας ότι η κατάσταση δεν είναι αναστρέψιμη κατεβάζουν την σωσίβια λέμβο του πλοίου και στέλνουν πέντε νέους άνδρες προς την κατεύθυνση της Αστυπάλαιας για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια. Το πλοίο είχε ακινητοποιηθεί εντελώς. Ταυτόχρονα οι γυναίκες μάζεψαν σεντόνια και φτιάχνοντας πανιά, κατευθύνθηκαν ως ιστιοφόρο προς τη νησίδα. Κανένα πλοίο δεν εμφανίζονταν στον ορίζοντα για να ζητήσουν βοήθεια. Έπεσε το βράδυ και οι άνεμοι έγιναν ισχυρότεροι, το πλοίο έγερνε επικίνδυνα από την μια και την άλλη πλευρά, ενώ ο άνεμος έσκισε τα πανιά. Το πλοίο επιβράδυνε την πορεία του, μένοντας ταυτόχρονα μερικώς ακυβέρνητο, ενώ η κατάσταση πάνω στο πλοίο έγινε χαοτική καθώς δεν φαίνονταν κανένα φως στο σκοτάδι, ούτε καν της σωσίβιας λέμβου που είχαν στείλει στην Αστυπάλαια.

  Ξαφνικά το πλοίο κλυδωνίστηκε από μια ισχυρή δόνηση. Το πλοίο μέσα στο σκοτάδι χτύπησε πάνω στα βράχια της νησίδας. Ο πλοίαρχος έριξε την άγκυρα στο νερό και έδωσε εντολή να τηρούν ησυχία και μείνουν ήρεμοι στις κουκέτες τους. Την ίδια στιγμή το πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε από τα βράχια και έχοντας φουντάρει την άγκυρα κλυδωνιζόταν πάνω στα βράχια και από την μία και από την άλλη πλευρά. Μόλις λίγα μέτρα από τα βράχια μια ομάδα από αθλητές που βρίσκονταν στο πλοίο πήδηξαν στην ακτή ενώ την ίδια στιγμή άλλοι έποικοι κατασκεύαζαν ξύλινη γέφυρα πάνω στο πλοίο. Σε λίγο η γέφυρα ήταν έτοιμη και οι έποικοι, ένας – ένας με απόλυτη ηρεμία εγκατέλειψαν το πλοίο σκαρφαλώνοντας στα βράχια της ακτής, με τη βοήθεια των νεαρότερων. Πρώτα οι γυναίκες που είχαν παιδιά, μετά οι υπόλοιπες γυναίκες, ακολούθησαν οι γεροντότεροι και στο τέλος οι νεαρότεροι άνδρες. Με την αυγή, το νερό είχε πλημυρίσει όλο το μηχανοστάσιο και το κάτω κατάστρωμα με τις κουκέτες, αλλά τώρα πια όλοι ήταν ασφαλείς πάνω στο νησί. Ενώ το πλοίο, παρά τη μεγάλη εισροή, δεν είχε ακόμα βυθιστεί, οι νεότεροι των εποίκων γύρισαν σε αυτό και πήραν ότι μπορούσε να χρησιμεύσει για την παραμονή τους στο νησί. Σχηματίζοντας μια ανθρώπινη αλυσίδα, με κουβάδες αφαίρεσαν όλα τα καύσιμα του πλοίου πάνω στο νησί και τα αποθήκευσαν σε ένα μεγάλο ντεπόζιτο στη ρίζα ενός βράχου. Μόλις είχαν προλάβει, το πλοίο αμέσως μετά άρχισε να παίρνει κλίση και τελικά βυθίστηκε.
  Είχε δώσει πριν όλο το χρόνο στους εποίκους να μεταφέρουν πάνω στο νησί, τρόφιμα, ρούχα, σκεύη και καύσιμα για την παραμονή τους σε ένα άγριο μέρος, για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα. Οργάνωσαν την ζωή τους, έχοντας εξασφαλίσει από τις προμήθειες του πλοίου ένα πιάτο σούπα καθημερινά, άρχισαν να επεξεργάζονται τρόπους για να προσελκύσουν την προσοχή τυχόν περαστικού πλοίου ή αεροπλάνου από την περιοχή. Στις 19 Οκτωβρίου 1940, δέκατη ημέρα της παραμονής τους πάνω στο νησί, εμφανίστηκε ένα ιταλικό πλοίο να πλησιάζει το νησί. Μόλις πλησίασε ικανοποιητικά, ο καπετάνιος του φώναξε από το μεγάφωνο: <<θέλετε να σας σώσουμε;>>, τότε όλοι μαζί οι έποικοι φώναξαν: <<Ζήτω η Ιταλία>>. Το ίδιο βράδυ σχεδόν όλοι οι έποικοι μεταφέρθηκαν στο νησί της Ρόδου, ενώ την επόμενη ημέρα οι Ιταλικές αρχές ξαναέστειλαν πλοίο και παρέλαβε πέντε έποικους που είχαν αποκοιμηθεί σε σπηλιά του νησιού καθώς και τις αποσκευές που είχαν απομείνει σε αυτό.

  Το ναυάγιο του Pentcho, εκτός από την εξέχουσα ιστορική σημασία που έχει λόγω του ότι είναι η πρώτη αποστολή με πλοίο της Εξόδου για την δημιουργία του κράτους του Ισραήλ, σε αυτό επέβαινε μια από τις εξέχουσες και ιστορικές προσωπικότητες της Εξόδου και εν συνεχεία της δημιουργίας της MOSSAD, o KRAV MAGA.

Σημ.: η ορθογραφία του κειμένου είναι όπως στο πρωτότυπο.

PENTCHO_1.jpg
ΝΑΥΑΓΟΙ ΤΟΥ PENTCHO ΑΠΟΒΙΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ
http://astypalaia.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/51850_22.jpg

PENTCHO-2.jpg
  Το PENTCHO στα βράχια μετά την αποβίβαση
http://astypalaia.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/78880.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Διαβάζοντας κάτι γιά την νησίδα Καμηλονήσι στο Καρπάθιο πέλαγος "ανακάλυψα" τυχαία το ναυάγιο με το οποίο ασχοληθήκαμε πριν από χρόνια.
Σκεφτόμουν μήπως έχει προκύψει κάτι περισσότερο γιά αυτό, που να είναι άξιο λόγου να αναφερθεί.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην Ελλάδα το ναυάγιο του PENTCHO πέρασε σχεδόν απαρατήρητο. Ίσως γιατί οι νησίδες ήταν ακόμη τότε σε ιταλική επικράτεια, ίσως και γιατί δεν αναμιγνύονταν Έλληνες. Σε κάποιες πηγές αναφέρεται μάλιστα οτι το ναυάγιο του τροχήλατου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στην Κέα είναι το μοναδικό αυτού του είδους στο Αιγαίο, κάτι που είναι λάθος μιας και υπάρχει το PENTCHO και τουάχιστον ένα ακόμη. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να λένε το μονάδικο που έχει εξερευνηθεί μιας και η θέση που βρίσκετε το PENTCHO δεν προσφέρετε για επισκέψεις. Άσε που θα έχει διαλυθεί πλήρως μιας και ήταν εκτεθειμένο στα ρηχά και στα βράχια.
Ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι λίγα μίλια βορειότερα, στη Σύρνα, βυθίστηκε ένα άλλο ταλαίπωρο σκάφος με Εβραίους μετανάστες, το RAFIAH (πρ.ΑΘΗΝΑ).
Πάντως στο εξωτερικό υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον για το PENTCHO μιας και πρόσφατα γυρίστηκε και _ταινία._

----------

